# Lost Lake Cemetery 2011



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Here's a couple from last night here in MA.



















Think it's too late to bang out a Jack Skellington prop and go for the Nightmare Before Christmas theme??


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks as if you got a bit of snow

Makes for a very pretty cemetery scene.


----------



## infestdead (Aug 3, 2010)

looks very creepy, Many people out trick r treating in the snow??


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Not a one. The town postponed Halloween due to all the downed trees and widespread power outages. I still powered up the haunt but no takers :/


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

Where in MA? I'm from Westfield and my family got clobbered there.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Groton. We got about 8" here. The whole town looked like a war zone. My family in Pepperell (next town) got 12". It's a mess.


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a few friends in that area. Take care of yourself up there. Stay warm.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great pics!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, that snow almost look real.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, so last night was the official Halloween Do-Over, as scheduled by the town powers-that-be. With that, I present the thawed out Lost Lake Cemetery.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking haunt. I love your FCG.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks


----------

